
An online collaborative text editor based on event sourcing - Lord_Fixer
https://text-sourcing.tomasz-rewak.com/
======
Lord_Fixer
Git repo:
[https://github.com/TomaszRewak/TimeWriter](https://github.com/TomaszRewak/TimeWriter)
More info about the project: [https://blog.tomasz-rewak.com/text-
sourcing/](https://blog.tomasz-rewak.com/text-sourcing/)

